# Hopeful Soldier



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave" <davidwillard@home.com>* on *Tue, 1 Feb 2000 23:34:29 -0500*
Dear Hopeful Soldier,
    It is a wonderful thing to be a soldier regardless of what arm you
select. You should be aware however that as wonderful an opportunity as it
is, in Canada, this is one the very worst times in recent history to be one.
The good news is, and some would argue the fact, that things can‘t get much
worse, so hopefully you will be entering at the beginning of an upward
cycle. We must all hold the politicians and senior brass accountable for the
sad state the army and other branches find themselves.
Having served 14 years as an Infanteer and another 16 as blue tech, I can
relate to some of the humour laden advice that has been offered. So for my
bit, I would say, the infantry will allow you to discover yourself in a way
no other persuit could. You will also discover much about interacting with
others from the broad spectrum of society. This is psychycological training
that no university has the capability of offering. You will also discover
the real meaning of camaradre and the power of the team concept and how you
fit into it. You will become if you are not already physically fit, and
depending on what area you get into, may become magnificentally so. One of
the greatest experiences you will engage in is our war and peace, time and
battle tested regimental system which we inherited from Mother Britain. It
is like no other and extends the meaning of the word family. You will be
entering a fraternity that will be with you, and serve you for the rest of
your life.
I read this thing somewhere.
There is no such thing as a good, bad, or indifferent soldier,
To be called a soldier is deserving of the highest compliment,
It needs no prefix or describing word,
Being be a soldier is an absolute, like being dead or being alive
Either a man is a soldier or he is not,
There are no half-way measures.
    Good Luck with your enlistment.
Dave Willard
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Thu, 03 Feb 2000 20:48:24 -0600*
Damned fine words!
dave wrote:
> Dear Hopeful Soldier,
>     It is a wonderful thing to be a soldier regardless of what arm you
> select. You should be aware however that as wonderful an opportunity as it
> is, in Canada, this is one the very worst times in recent history to be one.
> The good news is, and some would argue the fact, that things can‘t get much
> worse, so hopefully you will be entering at the beginning of an upward
> cycle. We must all hold the politicians and senior brass accountable for the
> sad state the army and other branches find themselves.
> Having served 14 years as an Infanteer and another 16 as blue tech, I can
> relate to some of the humour laden advice that has been offered. So for my
> bit, I would say, the infantry will allow you to discover yourself in a way
> no other persuit could. You will also discover much about interacting with
> others from the broad spectrum of society. This is psychycological training
> that no university has the capability of offering. You will also discover
> the real meaning of camaradre and the power of the team concept and how you
> fit into it. You will become if you are not already physically fit, and
> depending on what area you get into, may become magnificentally so. One of
> the greatest experiences you will engage in is our war and peace, time and
> battle tested regimental system which we inherited from Mother Britain. It
> is like no other and extends the meaning of the word family. You will be
> entering a fraternity that will be with you, and serve you for the rest of
> your life.
> I read this thing somewhere.
> There is no such thing as a good, bad, or indifferent soldier,
> To be called a soldier is deserving of the highest compliment,
> It needs no prefix or describing word,
> Being be a soldier is an absolute, like being dead or being alive
> Either a man is a soldier or he is not,
> There are no half-way measures.
>     Good Luck with your enlistment.
>
> Dave Willard
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

